# Cracked Accutron



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

HI,

This is another Accutron I purchased this week, I believe it is a 218F as it turns the elecronics off when the crown is pulled.

The only slight problem with it is it has a small crack near the date window, not the crystal but the chromed ring.

Does anyone have any thoughts on how this might be fixed, if indeed it is possible at all.

I can live with it no problem, but if it can be fixed I would like to know how.

Many many thanks.

Jonathan


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, that is unusual! Can you determine how deep is the crack? I don't have metallurgical background so I'm not certain if a SS case can be fused in any way. If it can, the crystal and movement will have to be removed. You could continue to use it as is, being careful about subjecting it to water. Btw, that's one of the 218 sub-calibers I don't have in my collection. Wish all the 218s had that feature.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Surely, it's only the polished bezel that has cracked? :huh:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Micro welding will fix it. Will involve some case work too


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes on closer inspection it does appear to be only the bezel, could this be replaced?

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Not having the watch in hand I can't say for certain but on those cases the bezel area is usually not a separate piece but just a continuous part of the case. It isn't really a bezel as it does not move.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm sure this is a separate bezel. The case is brushed stainless steel and the bezel is polished stainless steel. They are a tight interference fit on the case and can sometimes be very hard to press back on...although I've never seen one crack like this one has. When cleaning / polishing cases, I usually prize off these bezels to polish them.

One reason it might have cracked is due to rust. Might sound strange but not all stainless steel from this period is as pure as you might expect and I've often seen quite severe rust under these type of bezels etc.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Do I start to panic now, rust doesn't sound good.

Jonathan


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm sure this is a separate bezel. The case is brushed stainless steel and the bezel is polished stainless steel. They are a tight interference fit on the case and can sometimes be very hard to press back on...although I've never seen one crack like this one has. When cleaning / polishing cases, I usually prize off these bezels to polish them.
> 
> One reason it might have cracked is due to rust. Might sound strange but not all stainless steel from this period is as pure as you might expect and I've often seen quite severe rust under these type of bezels etc.


I had a Rolex1500 that had a cracked bezel like this. You should be able to find a bezel somewhere. Lots of Accutrons out there.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

So does anyone have any ideas where I may find a replacement, I have tried various sources inc EBay without success.

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been an Accutron collector for a little while now and I don't ever remember seeing a separate bezel like that. You could wear it like it is and enjoy it, remove it and have it fixed or search for a non-running one in the same case style and switch out the bezels.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Or if it's possible to turn the bezel, you could line it up with the middle of the crown & date window, and just call it a special feature...  Might be slightly less annoying if it was lined up with the middle of the dial anyway.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I may well try and move it as suggested by Davey P.

Parts like this are not easy to find, I was more worried about rust problems as suggested earlier in the post replies.


----------

